# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Describe Love - In One Word

## Endurer

So what's your word? 8-)

----------


## manni9

Friendship

----------


## Endurer

how typical of you :P

----------


## manni9

:2?;

----------


## Endurer

friendship to sab hi kehte hien :wink:

----------


## manni9

hmmm,
Truth  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

is it ? if yes, then how? if no, then why? 

zara soch ker jawab dena bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yeh aisay Qs tu test main attay hain, " DO u think its true why or why not"

ab bai reason dena tu sab se bura lagta hai mujhay, tu kuch explain karnay se acha hai waisay hi choor do sawal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> is it ? if yes, then how? if no, then why? 
> 
> zara soch ker jawab dena bhai


1 tou yaar tum bhi na,yeh Q. thordi hea ke reason bhi do,me bhi Ash jee ki tarah Reason walle Questions say Nafrat kertta hoon,acha khasa Tukka ZAya ho jatta hea, :Big Grin: 
Well,agar Love hea,i mean koi attraction waghera nahi,bulke Her Ranja walla,ya Dewdas walla Love :d,tou iss say ziyada suchai Duna main kuch nahi,Pyar ke raast Insan Kissi ke Dil Main Utar jatta hea, :wink: 
Aur Chahe Insaan kesa bhi ho,kisi Mazhab,Race,ya Region say Belong kerta ho,Dil main tou sirf Such hoota hea,now it depends ke who wanna accept this Truth?

----------


## Sporadic

I think it is "Junoon"

kyunki jab aap kissi say pyar kartay hain, whoever he or she is, aapki sister,mother,brother or apki wife, aap yeh bardasht nahi karsaktay kay woh aap kay kissi raqeeb ki ya us shakhs ki jis say aapki banti na ho, unjanay mein bhi favor karay, then phir jo aapkay dil per bijli girtii hai, woh aap ya aap ka dil hi janta hai, chahay aap us ko show karo ya na karo, but yeh aisa hi hota hai, aur aap ko ghusa phir us pay nahi aata jis say aap pyar kartay hain bulkay us pay aata hai jis ki favor aap kay pyar nay ki hai aur aap kuch bhi kar guzarnay ko tyar hojatay hain

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Eternity

what ?

----------


## NInA

love is passion

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Life without love is like a tree Without blossom and fruit. :blush:

----------


## NInA

hye oye...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz aapko kya howa?  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

kuch nahin ji  :Big Grin: ....:$

Love is passion, relief n crucifixion  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...

----------


## NInA

aho :$

----------


## tanhai

> if u wanna describe luv in one word, and u truly luv sumone, so it shud b just his/her name.
> 
> tu woh just aik word hi ho ga naam. and it will describe love.


its all filmy yar... :s

----------


## Eternity

lol apna apna point of view hai.

----------


## NInA

hummm

----------


## hotbod009

life

----------


## muaz_m

LOVE in one word is= BULL SHIT
ooopsss that became two words

----------


## NInA

Love = intezaar

----------


## manni9

kis ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

ahem...nahin batati :$

----------


## Aleena

Love is just a feeling, not to describe.

----------


## Roshni

Love? ah hmm, well watever 
out of words

----------


## Shumyla

Happiness

----------


## rose

love is fake :lol:

----------


## vtech

heartbeat

----------


## ArmaaN

Love means different things to different people...  :Big Grin:  

For me love is "she" :blush:

----------


## Atlantic

love means too many things for me: respect, emotion, thought, feelings, friendship, care, understanding, sharing, trust...etc.

----------


## Endurer

^ Love is merriam webster.. right?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

um...no....those were my words...purely.

----------


## Atlantic

by the way...very funny

----------


## RAHEN

I describe in 4 ways

1)love is life. Hamesha us mein tazgi rehti hai. 

2)love is compromise for someone u sincerely love.

3)love is (50% give + 50% forgive)

4)love is flower.(has freshness dat it can make ur day has thorns dat it can bleed through eyes.)

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

decribe love in one word
hmmm.....
actually i can describe it in one sentence
kisi ek ka dil tootna
ya phir dhoka
ya phir time pass
thts all i believe

----------


## ArmaaN

love is life

----------


## SYRAH

love is.... great

----------


## friendlygal786

love is SACRIFICE...

----------


## paki_pari

*love =Not worth it*

----------


## friendlygal786

I agree...there is too much pain...after sacrifice that would sum up love- PAIN, HURT, TEARS and BROKEN HEART

----------


## paki_pari

*yup there's never a happy ending....n kuch dino bad luv ka bhooot utar jata ha*

----------


## ryma

*u can't describe love in one word!!!

actully love has many meanings it depends on the person how he finds love in his life...


4 me "true love" is the love after marriage...*

----------


## LuiTsean

love is divine
love is true
love is never possible
wthout 4rends lik u

----------


## RAHEN

well i simply cant define it in one word...can you?

----------


## NInA

(True) adventure.

----------


## Bluehacks

Love is Immortal !!!

----------


## NInA

Love is a decision.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Love is Unexplainable!!

----------


## NInA

Love is inspiration

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

mistake

apni ek jhoti c ghalti ko tammam umar nebhana

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz..lagta hai tumne bohat thokre khai hain pyar mein:rolling;

----------


## NInA

Kisse kay pyar ka mazak nai uratay :P lol. Tum bhi na  :Big Grin:  

Love is divine..

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

> lolz..lagta hai tumne bohat thokre khai hain pyar mein:rolling;


asi koi bt nhe hy aj tak mane piyar kisi se ni kya han muhabat hr ek se ki hy or us k bd vaqt k sath sath logo ka raviya b badal jata hy.




> Kisse kay pyar ka mazak nai uratay :P lol. Tum bhi na  
> 
> Love is divine..


jin ko malom ni piyar kya hy un k ly mazak urana ya na urana kya.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i know PYAR kya hai...aapse ziada pata hai! aapne to pyar kia hi nai :Wink:  islie to keh rahe ho its MISTAKE...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Kisse kay pyar ka mazak nai uratay :P lol. Tum bhi na  
> 
> Love is divine..


maine tumse kuch nai kaha...jisko kaha hai usko jawab dene do!

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

zindagi buhat piyari hy ye hi kafi hy

or zarori ni k piyar us se hi kya jaye jise ap chahate ho asl piyar tu wo hy jis ma ap dosre ka dard mehsos kr sako

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

> i know PYAR kya hai...aapse ziada pata hai! aapne to pyar kia hi nai islie to keh rahe ho its MISTAKE...


ye baat ni hy naila I think jis dais jana ni us k bare ma sochna kya

----------


## NInA

> maine tumse kuch nai kaha...jisko kaha hai usko jawab dene do!


Personal kyun ho rahi ho? Mujhe pata hai tumne kisko kya kaha hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

*Love is* the *master key* that opens the gates of happiness

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> ye baat ni hy naila I think jis dais jana ni us k bare ma sochna kya


dais jana ni? kya matlab?:s yeh kya likha hai?




> or zarori ni k piyar us se hi kya jaye jise ap chahate ho asl piyar tu wo hy jis ma ap dosre ka dard mehsos kr sako


ofcoz...its true

----------


## NInA

Guys stop this ... You are suppose to describe love here in your own words. Love means a lot .. love for friends, family, significant one etc etc. !

Love is pure.

----------

